# Whats your opinion on her?



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi the show is getting closer and we are getting nervous. lol. Its our 1st and wondering what u guys think about her? Honest opinions, sorry for crappy pics we took them after there workout so she was pretty cranky. My daughter clipped her 2 weeks ago (her first time) but we will clip her again on monday. I hope this is the right place to post this. Thanks


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

She looks like a pretty powerful doe to me. Good luck at the show! (Sorry don't know a whole lot about meat goats)

She doesn't look like her feet are clipped though; unless my eyes are going bad. Lol!


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> She looks like a pretty powerful doe to me. Good luck at the show! (Sorry don't know a whole lot about meat goats)
> 
> She doesn't look like her feet are clipped though; unless my eyes are going bad. Lol!


Thanks, no your eyes aren't going bad. I think thats how its supposed to be just the knees and up. I hope. Lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She is very strong on her legs and feet, square, wide, long, and conditioned well. Nicely blended brisket and she is fairly uniform and blended throughout. I think her top could be straighter and rump leveler, I would also give her more body capacity and make her wider in the chest.

She is definitely strong and has a nice shape to her. Best of luck with showing her!

Vincek- For market goats, we don't clip legs! Isn't that nice? I was shocked when I heard that you have to fully clip dairys....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am no judge on goat conformation, but I must say, she's gorgeous  Your daughter looks proud, as she should be!
The only thing IMO I'd do is when she clips her up, I would clean up the hair around her feet just a little bit to give her a cleaner look. Just our preference tho'.


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> I am no judge on goat conformation, but I must say, she's gorgeous  Your daughter looks proud, as she should be!
> The only thing IMO I'd do is when she clips her up, I would clean up the hair around her feet just a little bit to give her a cleaner look. Just our preference tho'.


Thanks, Ohh ok yeah we didnt clip any of that but thats good to know, we will do that. Yeah shes worked hard, Jewelz (the goat) was the most stubborn goat it took her alotta work to even get her to lead.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Love her! I agree should could have a leveler hip but its really long and wide so that helps make up for it. Also, she could be deeper twisted. Overall this is a doe I'd consider adding to my herd. 

Usually boer does are left with hair unless your showing against wether or in a wether dam class. I agree about trimming the hair around her hooves.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I am assuming she is a market project. Her hip could be more level, but that doesn't really matter in a market class. I agree with a deeper twist. Her width is nice and even throughout, which is something I like to see in a market goat. She has nice depth of body as well. I think you got yourself a nice little doe there.


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for the feedback guys, yeah shes going to be shown in market class against weathers and in breeding class by weight. What does deeper twist mean? Im sorry im new to this and want to learn. Thanks again

VeE~eFf


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's a pic I made for the judging team. I can't really explain what it is but its the part circled and the deeper the better. This wether has a pretty deep twist


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Here's a pic I made for the judging team. I can't really explain what it is but its the part circled and the deeper the better. This wether has a pretty deep twist


Ohhh ok thanks for that, learn something else to look for when picking a goat 

VeE~eFf


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice given. 

Good luck at the show


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Great advice given.
> 
> Good luck at the show


Thanks

VeE~eFf


----------

